# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  **عشاء سريع التحضير ولذيذ لا يفوتكم >> صنع ايديه وحياة عينيه ههه**

## خضب الحنا

:Salam Allah: 

اشحالكن خواتي الغاليات 

شفت هالاكلة فمنتدى من المنتديات ، هي وجبة سريعة التحضير ومكوناتها سهلة ولذيييييييييييذة مررررررررررة ع قولة خواتنا السعودييات .

والبارحة طبقتها وحبيت أنقل لكم تجربتي في الطبخ نبدأ:-


((توست باللحم المفروم ))






الكمية : لــــ 10 أشخاص 


*المقادير*: -2

-2كيس توست كبير الحجم
-2 علبة كرافت شيدر 
-مايونيز (للدهن)
-الجبن السائل /جبن الاكواب (للدهن)
- حليب بكمية وافرة لغمس التوست (حليب جاهز او حليب بودرة مذوب فالماء)

*الحشوة :* 
-2لحم مفروم
- فلفلة خضراء كبيرة
- بصلة كبيرة
- 2مكعب ماجي
- 2 حبات طماطم كبيرة
- بصل أخضر حسب الرغبة
(بهارات + فلفل اسود+ ملح + كمون + عصرة ليمون)
- زيت زيتون للتحميس

*الطريقة :*

- نقوم بعمل حمسة اللحم المفروم وهي بوضع قليل من زيت الزيتون ومن ثم حمس البصل المقطع فالقدر وبعد ذلك نضيف باقي الخضار المقطعة واضافة البهارات ومكعبات ماجي ومن ثم اللحم المفروم ونتركه على نار هادئة حتى تجهز حمسة اللحم المفروم (طبعا الطعم حسب الرغبة ) وحين يستوي الخليط نطفئ عليه النار ونتركه جانبا حتى يبرد.




- نأخذ شرائح التوست ونقطع اطرافها ونجهز صينية مستطيلة الشكل مدهونة مسبقا فنقوم بغمس شرائح التوست فالحليب وصفها في الصينية كطبقة اولى وبعده نقوم بدهن الشرائح المغموسة بالمايونيز حتى تتغطى تماما .

- يتم وضع طبقة من اللحم المفروم فوق المايونيز وفرده جيدا وبشر كمية من جبنة الشيدر فوق اللحم حت يتماسك ومن ثم نكرر نفس العملية ونبدأ بغمس الشرائح المتبقية فالحليب وصفها فوق طبقة اللحم المفروم .

- وبعدها نقوم بدهن التوست بجبنة الاكواب كاملا ووضع ما تبقى من اللحم المفروم وتغطيته مرة أخرى بشرائح التوست المغموسة فالحليب وللوجه نقوم ببشر ما تبقى من جبنة الشيدر وتغطية الصينية بالجبنة .

- توضع الصينية فالفرن على ان يكون اشعال النار السفلى حتى ينضج من الاسفل ثم نطفئه ونشعل النار من الاعلى .

- يتم اخراج الصينية من الفرن وتترك حتى تبرد لتتماسك ومن ثم يتم تقطيعها مربعات .





وهنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي وعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــافية ع قلوبكم












بناااااااات أول تجربة لي فالطبخ >> شجعوني  

 :12:  :12:  :12: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## StranG LOovE

شى حلو اختى والى الامام دائمااااااااااا

----------


## خضب الحنا

> شى حلو اختى والى الامام دائمااااااااااا


اشكرج عالمرور الغالية :12 (97):

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_شكله لذيذ يممممممى

تسلم يدج 

بجربهاا أن شاء الله_

----------


## أم جاسب

تسلمين اختي

----------


## خضب الحنا

> _شكله لذيذ يممممممى
> 
> تسلم يدج 
> 
> بجربهاا أن شاء الله_


الله يسلمج الغالية وبصراااااااااحة طعمها لذييييييييييذ وأنصحج بالفعل تجربينها

----------


## خضب الحنا

> تسلمين اختي


ربي يسلمج الغالية << لا تنسين جربينها

----------


## Thalia

يسلموووووووووووووووووو يمي

----------


## عذاري العين

روووووووووعه

----------


## بنت منصوري

تسلم يدينج

----------


## الجـــوري@

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## النرجس

تسلم ايدج

----------


## باوليتا

وااااايد عيبني الصراحه شكله بيرفكت و طعمه اكيد وااااااو ان شالله بجربه

----------


## أم نظارات

ماشاالله عليــج ,’ صدق شكلها يـغري بالتـجربة

مشكـووورة فديـتج و يعطيـج الـعااافية

----------


## مرحباني

رووووووووعه تسلم ايدج وهني وعافيه 


 :Smile:

----------


## *روح الورد*

تسلم ايديج عشاء مبين انه لذييذ

----------


## خضب الحنا

> تسلم ايديج عشاء مبين انه لذييذ





> رووووووووعه تسلم ايدج وهني وعافيه


الله يسلمكن ويسلم غاااااليكن << لا تنسون تجربونها فالبيت عندكم الكل بيعيبه الطعم 
هههههههههههه << تمدح اكلها  :Big Grin:

----------


## خضب الحنا

> ماشاالله عليــج ,’ صدق شكلها يـغري بالتـجربة
> 
> مشكـووورة فديـتج و يعطيـج الـعااافية





> وااااايد عيبني الصراحه شكله بيرفكت و طعمه اكيد وااااااو ان شالله بجربه



اشكركن خواتي عالردود الطيبة << وإن شاء الله طبقنها وتسونها فبيتكم طعمها صج ناااايس ولذيذ  :Big Grin:

----------


## شيطونة

اممممممم
بحاول اجربة
المشكلة اللي عندي ما يحبون اللحم

----------


## خضب الحنا

> يسلموووووووووووووووووو يمي





> روووووووووعه





> تسلم يدينج





> يعطيج العافيه





> تسلم ايدج


تسلمووووون عالمرور وعالتشجيع << عيل بحطلكم كل مرة اكلة اطبقها من المنتدى واحطها عشان تعرفوووون اني طبيخة خخخخخخخخ  :Big Grin:

----------


## سوارة

ناااااااااااااااايس

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

شكرااااا

----------


## صغيره بس خطير

احنا دوم نسويها بدياي مفتت صغير اليوم بجربها ان شاءالله بالحم 

يسلموووو

----------


## قلبي وروحي

حلو يمي

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*ماشاءالله مبين من شكلها انه طعمها حلووو
ثااااااااانكس ع الطرح 
وكل يوم جربي شي وعطينا الطريقة لووول*

----------


## خضب الحنا

> احنا دوم نسويها بدياي مفتت صغير اليوم بجربها ان شاءالله بالحم 
> 
> يسلموووو


هيه فديتج يستوي بالدياي وبأي حشوة ثانية تحبينها

----------


## خضب الحنا

> *ماشاءالله مبين من شكلها انه طعمها حلووو
> ثااااااااانكس ع الطرح 
> وكل يوم جربي شي وعطينا الطريقة لووول*


يسلمووو الغالية عالرد وبدون مجاملة صج طعمها واااايد ناااايس وأنصحج تجربينها <<  :Big Grin:

----------


## أحلى ملك

وااااااااو يمى يمى 

شكله عذاااااااااااب

موفقة في أولى خطواتج الغلا 

وننتظر جديدج ^^

----------


## mabrooka

روووووعه شكله وايد حلو

انه جربتها من قبلل لكنها كانت دجاج والتوست مب منقوع في حليب  :Smile: 

بس اتوقع طريقتج احلى باجربها قريب ات شاء الله 

وننتظر جديدج حبوبه


mabrooka

----------


## الدندوشة

تسلمين اختي وشكلها خطير يم يمي

----------


## دليل الشام

الله يوفقج اختي 

وان شاء الله نجربه

----------


## أيام وتعدي

تسلمين

----------


## romansia2007

روووووووعه


يعطيج العافية

----------


## المزيونة2002

تسلم ايدج

موفقه ياارب

----------


## خضب الحنا

> روووووعه شكله وايد حلو
> 
> انه جربتها من قبلل لكنها كانت دجاج والتوست مب منقوع في حليب 
> 
> بس اتوقع طريقتج احلى باجربها قريب ات شاء الله 
> 
> وننتظر جديدج حبوبه
> 
> 
> mabrooka





> تسلمين اختي وشكلها خطير يم يمي





> الله يوفقج اختي 
> 
> وان شاء الله نجربه





> تسلمين





> روووووووعه
> 
> 
> يعطيج العافية





> تسلم ايدج
> 
> موفقه ياارب


يسلمووووووووووووو خواتي الغاليات عالرد الغاوي << بصراحة تشجعون الواحد يطبخ  :Big Grin:  لأن انا مب ذاك الزود ويا الطبخ حسب المزاج يعني  :Big Grin:  ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خضب الحنا

> وااااااااو يمى يمى 
> 
> شكله عذاااااااااااب
> 
> موفقة في أولى خطواتج الغلا 
> 
> وننتظر جديدج ^^


إن شاء الله الغلا << وأشكر ردج وتشجيعج لي يسلمووو  :Big Grin:

----------


## الورد1988

تسلمين

----------


## انا رغم الالم

تسلمين اختي 
بجربها بس بدياي خواني مايحبون اللحم

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

يممم لذيذ بسويه ويا الدياي 

مشكوور

----------


## R A N S H E Z

لذيييييييييييييذ

ما شاء الله 

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ريمان1

ما شاء الله

----------


## ولية العهد121

مشكورة أختي

إن شاء الله بجربها

----------


## بحور الحزن

هممممممممممممم لذيذ يوعانه

----------


## زيباشو

لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييذ

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## فينيسياا

ماشالله شكلها مظبووظة وحلوة 

يسلمو اختي

----------


## زهرة الود

يم يمي شكله للذيذ ^_* 
تسلم الا يــــــــادي يالغلا

----------


## فللة

تسلم يدج

----------


## همس البحوور

لذيذ مشكورة

----------


## أنــــاقـه

ماشاء الله عليج,, عقبااااااااااااااااااااالي ههههه

----------


## ام اليازية 10

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## شيخه29

up---up

----------


## بنت عيناويه

رووووعه

بجربها

تسلمين الغاليه ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## ralbadi01

ما شاء الله شكلة حلو

----------


## عفاري 1986

حلو ان شاء الله بجربها

----------


## حلى دنياي

شكله لذيذ يممممممى

تسلم يدج

----------


## بثـينه

يمممممممم يم .. 

شكلها يشهي والله ..

باخذ توست باجر وبسويها ان شاء الله ..

تدرين من فتره عندي لحم مفروم و أدور فكره ايديده أسويها فيه و زين طحت على موضوعج ^^

و تســـــــــــلم ايدج >> يا الله عاد أبدعي دووووووووم وأتحفينا ^^

----------


## خضب الحنا

> يمممممممم يم .. 
> 
> شكلها يشهي والله ..
> 
> باخذ توست باجر وبسويها ان شاء الله ..
> 
> تدرين من فتره عندي لحم مفروم و أدور فكره ايديده أسويها فيه و زين طحت على موضوعج ^^
> 
> و تســـــــــــلم ايدج >> يا الله عاد أبدعي دووووووووم وأتحفينا ^^




ربي يسلمج الغالية << وبتشجيعكم لي اكييييد ببدع بإذن الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## شجون33

للرفععععع

----------


## زينة البلد222

يمممممممميي شكلهااا تشهيي

تسلمين الغلااا ^^

همسة صغيرونه: أتمنى تحذفين (وحياة عنييه) من عنوان الموضوع.. لانه ما يصير نحلف بأي شي او اي حد غير رب العالمين .. صح ولا.؟ يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

انا من سنيييين اسوي نفس الطبق بس بالدياي بدال لحم مفروووووم

واااااايد يحبها بوراااااشد

تسلم الايااادي  :Smile:

----------


## Pink Choco

الله الله 
خضووووبه شو هالابداع ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن 

يوعتيني من الخااااااااااااااااطر ^^

----------


## العنود20



----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

ماشاء الله ،، باين عليه شهيييييييييييييييييييييي


تسلم ايدينج الغالية

----------


## الموج الصامت

ما شااء الله الحمد لله انه اول تجربة ناجحة ^^
حبيت الطريقة سهلة ومرتبة 
يسلموو هالايادي  :Smile:

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

حلووووووووووو تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## همس البحوور

:12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (42):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):  :12 (101):

----------


## **أم غزلان**

يم يم اكيد بجربها

----------


## قهْوة

تسلم ايدج.. شكله لذيذ..

----------


## ام خالد2010

تسلم ايدج غناتي والله انج مبدعه وأنشأالله بجربها^_^

----------


## zooba

شكلها حمااااااااااااس

تسلم ايدج

----------


## دلوعة قلبها

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

شكله لذيذ ...

----------


## الجوري18

تسلم الأيادي شكله لذيذ وايد

----------


## الشرية

يسلموووووووو

----------


## ام كايد111

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## فلة للأبد

رررررروعه تسلم يمناج

----------


## حلمي ضايع

تسلم ايدج

----------


## صمت الغلا

يسلمو بجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## ام الوجود

توني ناشه من الرقاد وعلى طول دشيت قسم الطبخ ..جااااااان ايووووع زياده

----------


## شجون33

للرفعععععععععععع

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## الغويلي

مشكورة و يعطيج العافية (شكله لذييييييييييييييييييييييييذ

----------


## حبيبة زوج

الى الامام سلمت يديك 
جوعتيني

----------


## العذبــــه

*الله يعطيج العافيه شكلها وااايد حلوو

بس حبيت انبهج على شي اختي

مايجوز تقولين وحياة عيني حتى لو مب قاصده لانه يعتبر حلف بغير الله 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( من حلف بغير الله فقد اشرك )

والسموووحه اختي*

----------


## أبحث عن ذاتي

دووم نسويها .. لذيذة .. تسلم ايدج الغلا .. ^__^

----------


## أم طويرش

نسويها بصراحة طعمها طررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ر

----------


## شما الهاجري



----------


## المهيريـــة

يميييي شكله لذيذ
تسلم إيدج  :Smile:

----------


## ام ميسا

وايد حلوة ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## طرفشانة

يسلمووو

----------


## حُرّة

شكلها تجنن 
تسلم يدج حبوبة

----------


## دموع-.-الصمت

وااو فيري ناايس وسهله
ان شاء الله اجربها بس عادي من دون اضافه المايونيز لاني ماحبه ؟
نتريا يديدج

----------


## غرام_الحب

مشكوووووووووووورهــــ

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم يدج

----------


## سلامـه

يميمي .. مشكوره عزيزتي ..

----------


## Lelya

*يمـــي لذيــذ


يعطيــج العافية*

----------


## sameed

يوعتيني . . 
أبا اجرب الوصفه بس اخاف ما اضبطها لأن علمي بالطبخ والمطبخ صفر :/ 

يعطيييج ألف عآاافيه و بالعافيه عليييج 3>

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

i will try it

----------


## #وجدان#

ما شاء الله ..

حلو اننا نطبق الوصفات الي نقارء عنهن ونترك الكسل عنا 

بالتووووفيق و عقبال ما اتسوين لنا الهريسه  :Smile:

----------


## حجازية أصيله

تسلم الايادي

----------


## عذاري العين

ما شاء الله عليج هاي اول مره وجي اللهم لا حسد هههههههههههه

الله يوفقج الغاليه , لا ما شاء الله عليج اي منج اذا تحبين الطبخ بتبدعين فيه , الى الامام

----------


## fooofooo

:Salam Allah: 


شكلها يمي يمي وايد مشهيه وتشهي اكثر يوم يكون الواحد يوعان آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يبطني هههه 


:sha2

----------


## غــزلان

شكله لذيذ يممممممى

تسلم يدج

----------


## خارج النطاق

شكله لذييييييييييييييييذ

----------


## شجون الغرام

شكله يشهى يم يمىى

----------


## المحبة لزوجي

ما شاء الله عليت شكلت بتكونين طباخة صح

----------


## وردةالوفاء

ممتاز ’’بس نصيحة لله,, خلي تجاربك بالمطبخ صحية بلاش كترة الدسم مش عشان الوزن عشاان الصحة كمان ,,

ما تطبخي شي الا صحي وهتدعيلي

----------


## ام عموره2

صراحه وما اعرف شو اقول لكن لزم ما اكذب عليج 
الاكله الي سويتيها شو اقول حقها ياربي بس 
رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعععع ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععه

----------


## خفايا الروح**

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم الأيادي

----------


## ام عموره2

شكله يشهي

----------


## MiSs_Loula

تسلم ايدج وفيه العافيه

----------


## جنان**

*يميييي ... شكلها شهي 

مررررة روووعة ياقمر ^_^

تســـــــلم الأيادي

وان شاء الله اجربها

.
.
.
*

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

*واااااااااااااو يشهي والله . .* 

*تسلم ايدج حبي*

----------


## أم حمــد3

اللهمْ بشرنيْ بـ الخيرْ
كمآ بشرتْ يعقوبْ بـ يوسفْ
وبشرنيْ بـ الفرحْ
كمآ بشرتْ زكريآ بـ يحيىْ
اللهم أهدِ أُمنيآتي إفآقة من سُبآتهآ وقل لهآ ( كُوني ) !

----------


## Mall.08

شكلها عجيب وغريب

ابى قطعه !! هههه
تسلم الايادي .. وصحتين

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

حبيته

اذا ان شاء الله ما سرت مكان اليوم ... ان شاء الله بسويها بس افكر بدياي لانه اللذ ويا الجبن خخخخخخ

----------


## أم وفوي

يم يمي شكله يهبل

----------


## $أم غايه$

ماشاء الله عليج ،،شكلها لذيذه 
أن شاء الله بنجربها ..
تسلم إيديج الغاليه

----------


## اخت الصقور

تسلمين اختي ،،

ان شاء الله بجربها

----------


## وردة حمرا

يم يم لذيذة اختي تسوي وحده قريبة منها بس فيها دجاج وكاتشاب و وقشظة بس خرافية عن جد لا تقااااااااوم كل اللي ياكله يتخبل عليها

----------


## om.aisha

تسلم ايدج لا ما شاء الله تجربة ناجحة

----------


## velvet666

شكله يمي يمي 
تسلمين اختي ان شاء الله بجربه

----------


## mooon shj

تسلم يدج حبوووووبه

----------


## !i-remany-i!

ياريت لو مكثره الصور

----------


## oum fatoum

تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## ريتاج الروح

وصفة رووووووعة

----------


## روح وليد

يميميمي

----------


## برفان

:13 (51):

----------


## الايمــــان

عاشت الايادي مشكوره

----------


## سامية22

شهييييييه

----------


## ضياء الايمان

إن شاء الله راح أطبقها يمممممميييي

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

واااااااااااااااااااو
يوعتيني حيييييل
شكلها لذيييييييييييييييييذ
ولازم أجربها باااااااجر ان شالله
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي وهني وعافيه على قلبكم

----------


## rita hair

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## Amooni Nooni

ماشاء الله يسلموا فديتج

----------


## المتفائلة1

حلوة مشاء الله

----------


## سيدة في حضوري

ماشاء الله اذا من اول تجربة جذي كيف لما تتعلمين ماشاء الله الى الامام دوما

----------


## شانيل82

روعة 

يعطيج العافية

----------


## فللة

شكله لذيذ يممممممى

تسلم يدج

----------


## قطرة الماء

شكلة شهي تسلم ايدك :12 (97):

----------


## ♥вάявyά

تسلمين حبوووبه ^^ شكلها عجييييب

----------


## ام يقثيق 8

* اكله حلوه تسلم ايدك*

----------


## قلب طفله*

ربِّ انزع من قَلبي
تِلڳ الآشياَء التِي تُؤلمني ~
　ربِّ اجعَل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء ۆالآرَض أصعَد بِه إليك 

كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض ~　

ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ 
كلّماخابت بيّ الظّنۆن ،

اللهم لقد خابَ ظنيّ بهم واحدًا تلو الآخر !و الظن بكَ لا يخيب يا ربّ 
العرش 

　ربِّ امنحني فرحًا كبيرًا يسعنيّ 

ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا

ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا رحبًا لا يضيق فيه صَدري ~　

ربّ أنتَ القريب , 
و الصاحب
..أنتَ المُجيب
, و السَامع 
..ف آرحَم ضَعفيي

يّ اللهۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ　ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ 
الأفراح الواهيةبأفراح تَبقى ..　ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبيتلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

تسلم ايديك

شهيتني وانا صايمة

نمشي انجهزلي فطور معتبر... 

وبداية موفقة يا غالية :15:

----------


## دانهـ راكـ

نـــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااايسـ حبيبتي
يعطيج الف الف عاااااااااااااااااااافيه ^^
وان شالله نشوف تفنن غير وغير ومن الاحلى للاحلى هههه
ان شالله بجربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــها 
انا متعوده اسوي توست مع دجاج مقطع وبشميل تطلع حلوه بعد ^^

----------


## game over77

تسلمين

----------


## عود معطر 2007

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ليندااااا

ما شاء الله عليج 
مشكورة فديتج

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الشامسيهـ

يمييي...

طريقة حلوه وسهله ان شاء الله بجربها...
يعطيج العافية...


"ســـبـــحــــان اللـــه وبـــحـــمــــده ســـبـــحــــــان اللـــه العــــظــــيـــــم"

----------


## بن UAE وتت

تسلم ايدج 

ذووووق

----------


## LADUREE

ششششششكله يشششهي 

تسسلم الاناااامل

----------


## فتاه صابره

عووووووووافي ان شااء الله والله يوعااانه حــــــــــــــدي

----------


## راعية الغنم

يم يمي يوعتيني

----------


## فرحة عمر

ماشا الله عليج 


الاكله وايد سهله الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الغندورة

امممم 
شكله يشهي
يزاج الله خير

----------


## راحت أيامك

رووووعه وسهلة 

مشكوووووووووورة ع الطبخة

----------


## CHIC BOUTIQUE

للرفع

----------


## عبوره

بالعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## قاب

تسلم إيدج وأتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ommazen

بالهنا والشفا

----------


## ♥вάявyά

شكله لذييييييييييييييييذ

تسلم الايادي حبوووبه ^^

----------


## سكون الخاطر

مشكورة ع الطريقة تسلم ايدج

----------

